# Plz read this and help



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have two white Pigeons so i want a nest box for them so plz anyone give me an idea abt the nest box and they are homers and will fly away if left free.
so plz give me an idea that can be done for them which can be connected to their cage on the ground level in my home terrace.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern and interest in doing best by your birds

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18575

Nest boxes should be big enough to hold two nest bowls, and house two parents and two sets of baby birds, this makes it so much easier for mom and dad. There should be plenty of room to get around. It should have a front for privacy and keep other birds out. It also should have room for water and seed cup, spillproof or the kind that hook to the wall.


----------

